# Smoked and the AIR fried wings??



## worm304 (Dec 19, 2019)

So I am getting an air fryer for christmas from the in-laws.  Has anyone attempted to smoke and then air fry wings?  If so, could you share the process?  Thanks!!


----------



## mike243 (Dec 19, 2019)

the smoke smell may be hard to get out of the airfryer so if the wife is picky I would try a airfry then smoke test lol


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 19, 2019)

Personally I would keep them separate.
Smoked are Great, but AirFried are Great Too, without mixing it.
Or you can add a couple drops of Liquid Smoke (Chef JJ) to the ones you put in the Air Fryer.

Bear


----------



## crazzycajun (Dec 19, 2019)

Never thought of the smell being difficult to remove. However this caught my eye before your post





						COLD SMOKED CAST IRON CHICKEN
					

In the winter I like to cold smoke meats when temps are between 32° -40°.  Makes for nice smoked meals you can do in the warm kitchen during the cold months. This time I put 4 chicken thighs in the smoker set up the AMNPS and let it run a full tray over night. Got them out in the morning and put...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 19, 2019)

Well that sounds fantastic to me!
I have put just about everything you can imagine in my Air Fryer & have had no issues with smells from previous cooks.
I usually put my wings on the gas grill to crisp them up, but the Air Fryer would be another option, except the grease from the wings does make quite a mess.
Al


----------



## Sowsage (Dec 19, 2019)

crazzycajun
. I was just about to direct him the same way. Saw this right after I posted it lol


----------



## phatbac (Dec 19, 2019)

I smoke whole wings for 20-30 minutes then coat in bbq or whatever you like sauce and air fry about 8 minutes on 370 degrees ( I think)

Gets them crisp and smokey 
Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------

